# Taking a Forum Break



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey guys, I just wanted to let everyone know I'll be taking a week or so long break from the forum. Things have been a little too volatile around here lately for me. I haven't even been enjoying my usual lurking, so I figured it was time to take a short breather and hope all the new hedgehog owning drama llamas have stopped making accounts here and moved on by the time I get back. 

If anyone needs anything reptile-related in the next week-ish, send me a message and I'll get back to you as soon as I see it!

See you all (figuratively of course!) In about a week .

And I might have some pictures of my newest additions by then! <3
-Ashley and Finnick


----------

